# ArpHazel just died...



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

I want to know what happen. in her last few days, she wouldn't move much just staying in the same spot. she would eat a bit but i never seen her drink water. in her cage are 6 other females also the cage has a 2nd floor rack area where she goes to the very end and just lays there while her head and sometimes her body is almost aboout to drop. on her last day, i held her on my hand and watched her. she was stinky. her poo and her lower tail had a stinky fluid. she was skinny and one of her eyes was slightly covered in fluid. i could hear a very loud thump , thump, thump coming from inside her.it kept on going for a long time. i think it was her heart or something. i didn't know what to do. i talked to her for about 20 minutes then put her back into the cage to rest. i saw one of the females combing through her side fur then she began to panic. she jumped so high as if trying to reach for the rack. then again she would jump as if having a heart attack. i went in and placed her in my hand. she looked unconcious but still alive then again she jumped right out of my hand onto her cage where she died on the spot. before she died, i could see from what i think is her pee then she passed away. was this a heart attack? what is it ? arphazel was a runt but i liked her so i kept her.


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds like it, but i don't know why. That would be a really weird excpirence. Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

only 1 answer? i need to know what it really is please...


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

How old was she?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The smell and liquid stool, had that been going on while she was ill, or did it start suddenly toward the end? Fluid loss from diarrhea could cause some major issues, including organ failure, seizures, strokes, or heart failure. The smell and liquid could also have been related to an infection, an intestinal blockage, something internal going bad. If she wasn't eating or drinking well, that could point to a gastrointestinal issue, or it could be a result of feeling so sick. I'm sorry we don't have answers for you, but the majority of us aren't medical professionals, so we only have suggestions for stuff we've seen or heard about.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

The end sounds like a fit of some kind, which often they don't come back out of. I had a runt who died in much the same way.

Runts who are undernourished sometimes die as adults because their organs don't develop well enough when they're young because of the lack of good nutrition. Could be that she had a heart problem, or a development problem because of being lickle.


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

My little PEW, The Doctor, had fits/seizures like that before he died, but he was fine before that so I don't know if it's the same thing. We believe he was a runt too, who apparently died of epilepsy... Might have been caused by development problems due to being a runt, but the time he lived with ONLY Rory, he ate, drank and explored fine (despite being deaf). Just sudden seizures. So yeah, Kage Davies' might be right.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

OMG I'm going to have to call my bucks Dr Who names from now on XD.

Yeah fitting often crops up in small mice, it seems. I've had a few with epilepsy and they've all been tiny.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Our neighbor had a little mouse who had a similar issue, but without the smell.
The vet did a autopsy and it turned out to be a hernia.

A little hole had formed in the membrane/muscle that holds all the organs. A loop of intestine had fallen through and then swelled up from the trauma of falling through. The swelling cut off circulation and that one part of her intestine basically died. You can imagine the pain..she didn't eat and kind of stand in one place. Whenever anyone touched her she wigged out. They didn't know what had happened until the vet looked at her.

It might have been anything. Kind of like loose stools can indicate anything from diet change to illness.


----------

